# More Clips of Mr. Parker



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is somemore stuff I uploaded of SGM Ed Parker for everyone.


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, very cool.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 9, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Here is somemore stuff I uploaded of SGM Ed Parker for everyone.


 
James:

When you get the chance, study..I mean, REALLY STUDY (with the sound off) what's going on the Thundering Hammers segment.

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 10, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> James:
> 
> When you get the chance, study..I mean, REALLY STUDY (with the sound off) what's going on the Thundering Hammers segment.
> 
> ...


 
Took me a minute and I hope I'm getting this right....the slap-checks? or something else?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 11, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Took me a minute and I hope I'm getting this right....the slap-checks? or something else?


 
In one of those amazing conversations-in-passing you could have with the old man that would change your entire perspective on kenpo, he mentioned an ongoing fascination with evolving directional harmony and backup mass to a point where, instead of borrowing or pressing the force form the ground up, into the weapon, one could create the power from the leading edge of the weapon, negating the need for total supportive footwork. To that end, watch the bifurcation at the waistline, severing the upper carriage from the lower carriage. There is a directional harmony that gains it's power from the opposite directional flow from the heel, up, about halfway through. Watch the waist; watch the leading edges of the weapons in motion. Compare the movement of the leading edge, contrasting the older film to the more recent.

And, as always, watch the "controlled abandon" with which he throws the stones that are his strikes. Lotsa kenpoists moving through the whole tech at the same speed and intensity, all the way through, or accelerating at points that don't matter. Note the subtle fast-slow-fast  intervals between the forward/target-bound direction of a strike, and the arcs they follow between accelerations; and the rate of motion of his non-striking hand, maintaining orbital angles around his frame to balance the speed of the striking hand. Not the same speed. This allows a whipping action thrown into each strike. Compare that to much of the perfomence footage of even his top guys out there, where there is only one speed in thier execution, throughout. There are some intriguing clues into to Ed Parkers personal kenpo in there.

Many can/will watch it, but not pick up the cues. But I think you have the eye; let me know what you see. 

Happy hunting,

Dave


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> In one of those amazing conversations-in-passing you could have with the old man that would change your entire perspective on kenpo, he mentioned an ongoing fascination with evolving directional harmony and backup mass to a point where, instead of borrowing or pressing the force form the ground up, into the weapon, one could create the power from the leading edge of the weapon, negating the need for total supportive footwork. To that end, watch the bifurcation at the waistline, severing the upper carriage from the lower carriage. There is a directional harmony that gains it's power from the opposite directional flow from the heel, up, about halfway through. Watch the waist; watch the leading edges of the weapons in motion. Compare the movement of the leading edge, contrasting the older film to the more recent.
> 
> And, as always, watch the "controlled abandon" with which he throws the stones that are his strikes. Lotsa kenpoists moving through the whole tech at the same speed and intensity, all the way through, or accelerating at points that don't matter. Note the subtle fast-slow-fast intervals between the forward/target-bound direction of a strike, and the arcs they follow between accelerations; and the rate of motion of his non-striking hand, maintaining orbital angles around his frame to balance the speed of the striking hand. Not the same speed. This allows a whipping action thrown into each strike. Compare that to much of the perfomence footage of even his top guys out there, where there is only one speed in thier execution, throughout. There are some intriguing clues into to Ed Parkers personal kenpo in there.
> 
> ...


 
D**n.  How the heck did you see all of that.  Now you've given me something new to look at.  In particular the orbital adjustment/counter balancing.  Most intriguing.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2006)

Very neat and manwas he fast
Terry


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 12, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> D**n.  How the heck did you see all of that.  Now you've given me something new to look at.  In particular the orbital adjustment/counter balancing.  Most intriguing.


I'd have to agree.  Back to watching.


----------



## don bohrer (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm going back through the forums and where's the video? Anybody have the current youtube link to this?

Thanks.

Don


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 29, 2015)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> D**n.  How the heck did you see all of that.  Now you've given me something new to look at.  In particular the orbital adjustment/counter balancing.  Most intriguing.


Ed Parker wasn't into counter balancing.


----------

